

Ask HN: what language will build a Form Mail app fastest?  - nshankar

ASK HN:
I am a newbie in software. I am trying to find and use the easiest language to develop the simplest task, FormMail: ask site visitor to fill up a form and mail the site owner the form contents.
Which language will do FormMail most effectively?
Bonus: client validation for form fields.
======
andrewhillman
You can also use Wufoo, Jotform or Google Docs.

------
bmelton
It isn't a language per se, but Wufoo[1] (and others like it[2][3]) can do
this as a hosted service.

[1] - <http://wufoo.com/> [2] - <http://icebrrg.com/> [3] -
<http://www.jotform.com/>

------
mvasilkov
> I am a newbie

PHP

> client validation for form fields

JavaScript

